# Welcome FTA Michael to the DBSTalk Staff



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Please help me welcome our new staff member FTA Michael. Most of you already know him as "Carload". Thanks Michael for volunteering your time!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Welcome, Michael! :hi:

I know you bring a _carload_ of knowledge to the FTA forum.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Welcome, Michael! :hi:


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

I guess carload's original name crashed.


----------

